# Had to share.



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi all,
just wanted to share an amazing moment we had today. DS2 really struggles with anxiety in new situations, displaying hyper vigilance and general crazyness. He doesn't cope well at school ir socially, but recently we have discovered gymnastics and he seems quite good at it. Today was his first comp, just a local one. He was totally overwhelmed. Bawling crying, refusing to join in. But with some encouragement and reassurance he eventually joined in. It took quite a while and me running alongside him (quite embarrassing in front if about 100 other parents) But he did all 3 events and ended up coming first! 

The look of shock on his face when they called his name, followed by a really chuffed little smile, then looking at me to make sure I heard. Took every ounce if effort for me not to cry!!

It's a massive milestone for him, finally we have found something he is good at and can use it to build up his confidence and self esteem! 

I have to say however we are now exhausted!! 
Had to share on here xxxx
Ruth


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats amazing well done to you all


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

How wonderful, you must be so very proud!   Can't believe you didn't cry, I just have reading this!! Brand mummy, and very brave and talented boy!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ruthie, what a wonderful thing to help you through the times when ds is struggling ....the memory of his proud face. Simply wonderful...money can't buy things like that x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing what a talented boy and a fab mummy for joining in and believing for him when he didn't believe in himself.  Celebrations are due I think x x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh wow - very talented boy and an equally proud mummy!
Well done for all the family and helping him get that achievement.
X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah a lovely moment, great he's found his niche  
i have a lively/hyper/crazy boy too and gym is his thang..and we've just joined a circus skills group and that is even MORE up his street )


kj x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

What a completely wonderful achievement and brilliant milestone and a complete joy to read!!! Congratulations!!
Xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Ruthiebabe

That really was so moving, thanks for sharing  

It's blummin brilliant, what an achievement for both of you.

From one Mummy of a sporty boy to another    

X


----------

